# V's in Advertising



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

I thought there was an old thread about this but couldn't find it. I spotted this today at an AT&T store today.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I was looking online at dog beds the other day and found these. I love that some of them are a gray faced and mature - still just as stunning as a young pup  

http://www.hayneedle.com/sale/microvelvetdonutdogbed.cfm

http://www.hayneedle.com/sale/doubledonutdogbed.cfm

http://www.hayneedle.com/sale/dutchiedogbed.cfm

http://www.hayneedle.com/sale/cottondonutdogbed.cfm


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

It's great to see them on products, makes one do a double take...

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,10273.msg77140.html#msg77140


----------



## WireyV (Dec 15, 2012)

My Rigby was recently in a photo shoot for a dog bed and accessories company. Will post the professional photos when I get them! Below is just from my phone


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Three I like


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Like most things in life - love 2C a V - the down side - a pretty picture gives no clue 2 a future owner how much work they R in for - 4 me & PIKE - HOPE 2 C not a pic again !!!!!!!! unless it's their AZZ in the feild !!!!!!!!


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Love that's vizsla was chosen for the book.


----------



## Laika (Mar 3, 2013)

This was in my inbox today.

http://drive.subaru.com/fall13_TrainLikeDog.aspx?page=1


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

Girlfriend received spam mail from American Eagle this morning


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

American Eagle is probably one of the worst places that a V could be used for advertising purposes. Now millions of teenage and 20-somethings will think that this puppy is so cute and pretty, and they'll want one for themselves. Most won't do the research and they'll be in for a very big surprise when they discover their puppy doubles as a red devil! 

I know I'm over generalizing here, but it's upsetting to say the least.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

A 101 dalmations - I rest my case - a great breed - but not 4 everyone !!!!!!!!!!!


----------

